# Drying Walnut Log



## CivilEngineer13 (Aug 29, 2008)

I am wondering how long it will take a walnut log I got to dry? It is 14" long and approx. 16" in diameter.

When it was cut it was painted by the person I got it from to "seal" it. It seems like it is starting to crack again on the ends. Is this normal? Is there something I should do to re-seal it?

I want to make a hollow form out of it eventually, so I don't want to cut it.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## jlhaslip (Jan 16, 2010)

Use emulsified wax as an end sealer on the log.
There are commercial products available. It is about the same price as quality paint, but work better.
Store the wood in the back of your garage for a couple of seasons.


----------



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

Paint does not really work as a sealer, and it may block any good sealer from doing its job now that it is there. Wood in log form can hold moisture for a long time, especially when sealed.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

It won't take long at all since it's only 14" long. :no:

I cut some walnut logs open back around late '04 to early '05 that had been sitting in a field, in the sun for at least 5 years. They were still wet inside of course once you got past the rotten sap, and partially checked outer heart. Man that stuff was some kind of beautiful. 

I no longer have the pictures because of a hard drive crash but I posted them at that time I think, on another forum and maybe here too. I had old-timers telling me they'd been sawing for decades and had never seen any walnut like that in all their years. I bet Daren might remember them too. 

So maybe put them out in the sun for half a decade and then saw them. :chinese:

I have some out in the open that have been sitting for nearly 3 years - and it's no accident.


----------

